# Cat(s) in need of good home in NJ



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

I love my cats and I am very sad to post this but I'm moving in with my fiance (we just bought a house) and he is very allergic. So it is with a very heavy heart that I have to let go of one or both of my babies. They are absolutely the best cats. They are loving and sweet and have made me very happy. All they need is love and they're happy. I want them to go to a good home where I can visit them if possible  

One has teeth problems, however. He is always on prednisone to keep his gums from inflammmation. The prednisone costs about $15 a month which I will happily continue to provide for whoever takes him.


----------

